# Southern food vs. Yankee food



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Just got a call from my Wife and had to share it on here. She works part time at a local resturaunt to make a little extra cash and had a group of tourist from Conneticut come in today. Mind you, my Wife has never been further north than Savanna. She went to go take their drink order and they asked what kind of drinks they had. She told them that they had tea, milk and the different kinds of sodas they carry. Two of the people ordered tea and the others ordered soda. When she came out with the drinks one of the Women took a sip of her tea and through a fit because it had sugar in it. I guess that really confused my Wife because she was unaware that there was anyother way to make tea. The woman then explained to her that up North they put lemon or honey in their tea, not sugar. After they got that resolved she took their food order. Three of them ordered lunch and one ordered breakfast. She asked the one getting breakfast if he wanted grits or hash browns. He said he had never had grits and just wanted to try one. She tried to explain that you get a bowl full of them and individually they are pretty small. He still said he wanted one not a whole bowl full. She finally agreed simply because she didn't know what else to tell him. Finally one of the lunch eaters in the group asked why they put bacon and potatos in with their green beans. She didn't have an answer other than "that's just how we do it". One of the other gentlemen said to her that people in the south sure do eat some weird food. After she got done with their order she decided to call me and tell me all this. She ended the conversation still trying to figure out how to get one grit out of the pot to show the guy how small they are. Anyway, the whole conversation got me thinking about the different types of foods we eat and what they call them in different parts of the country. I know soime of the things we eat regularly down here that are foreign or gross to my yankee friens and family are of course sweet tea,the more sugar the better, ox tail stew, ham hocks, fries gizzards, fried pickels and of course grits. These are the ramblings of a bored man at work


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Just remembered a few more. Pickled pis feet, fried okra and collard greens. I'm not saying no one up north eats these. Its just these are the things that I can think of that my northern friends have never had or think are disgusting that around here we eat regularly


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometimes wording creates issues too. Cat-head biscuits comes to mind.

Used the term stob on here last night an forgot that is a southern word.

I usually just tell people grits is just a popular southern way of serving corn for breakfast. That usually is enough to get them to try it.

Usually people form everywhere know that tea is served different every where you go so they ask. Ya do run in to a lot of norther people that think you can just pour a few packets of sugar in to already cold tea an have sweet tea...


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I think sweet tea and grits may be a southern thing, but I don't think they are a Texas thing. I am a 5th generation Texan, and my mother never ever made sweet tea or grits, and neither did my grandmothers.

But I've sure eaten a lot of blackeyed peas, sweet potatoes, greens, and the like. When I was little if you asked for "milk", you would probably be served buttermilk, since sweet milk was not nearly as popular.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Please pass the lutefisk.....


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Has anyone every heard about "Northern Fried Chicken"?

You get what you grew up eating. My family is basically Germanic. No turnip greens, no poke salad, no grits, no corn bread (pone), no chitlings, no hominy and certainly no ocra.

Whet to a small restaurant and ordered breaded chicken livers. About 99% of it was breading. Could barely taste the liver. Gizzards are good when crockpotted.

What bar didn't use to have pickled eggs or pickled hot sausage?


----------



## HeelSpur (May 7, 2011)

If I had to chose between northern or southern cooking I would prefer southern, but as long as its homecooked thats fine with me.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

They give you REALLY weird looks when you order grits in L.A.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

zant said:


> They give you REALLY weird looks when you order grits in L.A.


I wish I could remember the name of the Southern comic who did a whole routine about grits. Here's the part I remember......
A trucker comes in a diner and asks for " A cuppa coffee to go. And hold the grits, I'm running late!"


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

zant said:


> They give you REALLY weird looks when you order grits in L.A.


L. A. Thought that would be popular there Lower Alabama :hysterical:ound:


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

My parent's were both raised in Illinois and some of the food that you mention we had growing up like oxtail stew and pickled pigs feet and cornbread. I love ice tea, but without sugar.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Did the customer ever get his "one" grit and if so, what was his reaction?


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Yankee's Figures!!!!!!
Should have given them hog head cheese and hot sauce, soda crackers and water.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, at least down south... and throughout most of the west you can at least get something to eat in a restaurant... try getting something as simple as biscuits and gravy up nawth sometime.... you will get a blank stare followed by something that sounds a bit like wuzzat?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'd have picked one grit out of the pot, just for fun. After all, the customer is always right. And then hand him a toothpick to pick it off the plate with and asked if he needed a magnifying glass to see it. 

I also grew up in the south but in a strongly Germanic family. No grits, no collards, no chitlins or oxtails, and cornbread was not eaten at our meals. Now school was a different story, and school lunches (back in the day when they were actually meals made of real, decent food) often included the southern delicacies listed above. I didn't and don't like collards, grits, nor <gasp!> cornbread. I'll eat them all, but I don't like them. Didn't have them at home while growing up other than at school, and don't eat them now. Have lived in Texas since I was a toddler.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My mother grew up in Mobile, AL, so I grew up on a lot of southern food. Love it! When we moved to Montana, neighbor didn't know what grits or fried okra were. She knows now!


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

I mess with people all the time about hog brains. Get told how they will never eat hog brains. I tell them that was not sausage in the scrambled eggs....


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Ive had several folks argue with me that they would never eat ground hog.... while they were chowing down on a sausage patty for breakfast.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Just tell 'em that grits is the southern version of polenta.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Txsteader said:


> Just tell 'em that grits is the southern version of polenta.


Yankees have to be the only people in the world that would boil cornbread!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Back to the sweet tea thing....you can add sugar to cold tea and stir and stir and stir but it doesn't dissolve. You end up with not-sweet-enough tea and a layer of wasted sugar on the bottom. It just ain't worth it if a restaurant doesn't have sweet tea.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm a northern girl but I grew up in a household with grits and ocassionally collard greens. Like JuliaAnn, I never liked either. Corn bread was always one of my favorites and I don't eat pork, so miscellaneus pig parts never held much appeal! (That leaves more for the folks who do enjoy those types of foods!) Those foods are still common in my area, but mostly among black people. Most people who do eat those things often refer to them as soul food, not southern food. Though "southern" food is probably the more accurate term.

Edited to add: I drink my iced tea unsweetened. I'm afraid of getting diabetes. Sweet Tea is WAAAYYY to sweet to me!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Southern arrogance never ceases to astound me. 

Every region in the world has their own food specialties. Regional delicacies that delight the pallet and surprise the senses. 

Southerners are the only ones rude enough to make fun of people who have not experienced them.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yankees have to be the only people in the world that would boil cornbread!



Where did you get boiled cornbread from grits/polenta? If it is boiled cornbread then southerners boil an awful lot of cornbread. :buds:


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Has anyone every heard about "Northern Fried Chicken"?



That's because we just call it fried chicken. :nana:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Murray in ME said:


> That's because we just call it fried chicken. :nana:


Chicken without the chip on the shoulder.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

tinknal said:


> Southern arrogance never ceases to astound me.
> 
> Every region in the world has their own food specialties. Regional delicacies that delight the pallet and surprise the senses.
> 
> Southerners are the only ones rude enough to make fun of people who have not experienced them.



Call it rude if you want but souther cooking consists of food from all over the world. Even thou we have our standard foods, we pride our selves in the wide veriaty of foods we eat, know about, an can cook. Very little is off the table. 

I try to travel a lot. Very rare to hear a southerner ask what something is when out of south but we hear it a lot from northerners here.

So yes I make fun of people for not trying new things an for not knowing what kinds of food to expect as you travel.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

AR Cattails said:


> Did the customer ever get his "one" grit and if so, what was his reaction?


She felt bad and brought out a whole bowl of it. She explained the diferent things to put on it. He ended up with some salt and pepper on it and told her it was actually pretty good.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

TheMartianChick said:


> I'm a northern girl but I grew up in a household with grits and ocassionally collard greens. Like JuliaAnn, I never liked either. Corn bread was always one of my favorites and I don't eat pork, so miscellaneus pig parts never held much appeal! (That leaves more for the folks who do enjoy those types of foods!) Those foods are still common in my area, but mostly among black people. Most people who do eat those things often refer to them as soul food, not southern food. Though "southern" food is probably the more accurate term.
> 
> Edited to add: I drink my iced tea unsweetened. I'm afraid of getting diabetes. Sweet Tea is WAAAYYY to sweet to me!


Much of the foods that southerners love actually originated in Africa or from the early slaves; okra, watermelon, hush puppies, peanuts, rice, ham hocks and blackeyed peas just to name a few. Note that most of those things are normally grown in the south as it has the necessary climate.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

There are divisions in "The South" also. Virginians are aghast at some things on Texas menus. I knew a young lady from Virginia that was dating a nephew. She came for a visit and had relatively nothing that she was accustomed to eating.
Potato salad made with mashed potatoes, cream gravy on chicken fried steak, on and on. She wasn't rude about it, just totally surprised, as I most likely would be.

I have a DIL from Nebraska, still trying to get her to eat half of what I put on the table when they visit.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Call it rude if you want but souther cooking consists of food from all over the world. Even thou we have our standard foods, we pride our selves in the wide veriaty of foods we eat, know about, an can cook. Very little is off the table.
> 
> I try to travel a lot. Very rare to hear a southerner ask what something is when out of south but we hear it a lot from northerners here.
> 
> So yes I make fun of people for not trying new things an for not knowing what kinds of food to expect as you travel.


Almost everyone's food comes from all over the world. I bet that I could name 10 local foods that you have never tried, 5 of them being foods that you have never even heard of.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Txsteader said:


> . . . . the southern version of polenta.


Nope, that's mush. Chill it, slice it up, fry, serve with butter and maple syrup. Yummm -- fried mush.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

tinknal said:


> I bet that I could name 10 local foods that you have never tried, 5 of them being foods that you have never even heard of.


Try me.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Try me.


Of course we are on the honor system here............

Lefse.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Lefse? thats some kind of potato bread. Have not tried it


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Krumkake.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Thats the thing people use like an Ice Creem cone.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Thats the thing people use like an Ice Creem cone.


Never seen it eaten that way, too fragile, but it is cone like.

Pasties.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

kaldolmer.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Potato sausage.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Blood sausage.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I just made Baba Ganoush last night. To be honest it is not a regional favorite and I had never tried it before, quite good none-the-less.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Wild rice.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

walleyed Pike


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Eelpout


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Smoked ciscoes.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

A manufactured item, Pearson Nut Goodies.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Grain Belt, Hamms, and North Star


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Potato pancakes


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Torsk


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

oyster stew


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Pfefferneuse


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> L. A. Thought that would be popular there Lower Alabama :hysterical:ound:


 VERY funny-you Tenn. *******-you knew I meant out in Calipornia:thumb:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I am from the north and we do not drink our tea with lemon and honey. We use sugar. The north is broken up into different areas. People in New England are very different then people in New York State. New England has it's own culture. New Englanders and New Yorkers are like foreigners to each other, just like the north and south are foreigners to each other.

We drink sweet ice tea here all the time, it is one of the most popular drinks second to soda pop (no we do not call it pop here). From my very limited experience with sweet tea, it tasted just like our ice tea with just a ton more sugar in it.

One of my favorite foods growing up was corn bread with massive chunks of butter on it. My mother use to make corn bread often.

I never liked grits. The first time I had them was Tenn. in a dinner. We eat oat meal up here. My sister and mother eat grits all the time. Grits taste too bland for me, and I do not say that as an insult. bacon and egg on a bagel or roll is a good NYC breakfast when you are on the go. 

We do not eat collards. Some of the older black women that are transplants from the south eat them. 

We eat gravy but not every day with every meal. Gravy is for special meals up here, like christmas and thanksgiving, mostly because it takes too long to make. 


There are some cross pollinations between the south and the north. Pizza, you guys like that down there but it comes from the italian imigrants in the north. Pasta, is another food that came from other countries and trickled down from the north. Chinese food trickled down also.

Up here we get deep fried oreos, pulled pork, and BBQ from you guys. 

We use to have pickled eggs, pigs feet, pigs ears, and stuff like that but it went out of fashion.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm 7th or 8th generation Texan. Have had sweet tea my whole life. Probably was given to me in a bottle when I was a baby. We also tend to have either sweet or spicy cornbread, sweet beans...I miss those now that I live in Kansas!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Gumbo, etoufee, jambalaya, bananas foster, pecan pie, grillades and gravy, oyster dressing...ain't no latkes and lutefisk gonna compete with any of those...


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

kaldolmer is a cabage roll of some kind. I hate cabbage.

Potato sausage an Blood sausage are pretty much what there name says they are. 

Baba Ganoush dont know

Wild rice grass

walleyed Pike, ciscoes an Eelpout are fish.

Pearson Nut Goodies no idea

Grain Belt an Hamms are beer so I assume North Star is to. I like burban.

Potato pancakes is sorta like hashbrowns in pancake batter

Torsk is another fish

oyster stew.. Really.... I think you can buy that in a can here

Pfefferneuse dont know


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> kaldolmer is a cabage roll of some kind. I hate cabbage.
> 
> Potato sausage an Blood sausage are pretty much what there name says they are.
> 
> ...


Fairly close on most. Wild rice is a grass, but it is a grain in eaten form. Potato pancakes are not cooked in a pancake batter. They are finely shredded potatoes and onions formed into cakes and fried.

Torsk is fish in the same way that burger is cow, really doesn't say much.

Pfefferneuse is a small hard spicy cookie.

Baba Ganoush is a rich dip of middle eastern origin and uses eggplant as a base.

Blood and potato sausage are obviously sausages but have you ever heard of them before?

and then of course there is Lutefisk...........


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Oh, and Nut Goodies............ White nougat and peanuts covered with chocolate.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

tinknal said:


> Fairly close on most. Wild rice is a grass, but it is a grain in eaten form. Potato pancakes are _not cooked in a pancake batter_. They are finely shredded potatoes and onions formed into cakes and fried.
> *It is here*
> 
> Torsk is fish in the same way that burger is cow, really doesn't say much.
> ...


Lutefisk- salted fish have not ate it i dont beleve


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> Lutefisk- salted fish have not ate it i dont beleve


Nope. Soaked in lye. Kinda like grits, with cod instead of corn.....


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I think you guys just have more food down there and a longer growing season. We only have four months to grow stuff. 

Look around the world and you will see that people most areas in the north have fewer dishes in their food culture, fewer food choices, and sometimes a little blander foods, then the people in the southern parts of the world.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

You are all so funny! I'll take the lefse but not lutefisk. But gimme pickled herring! Ive never had sweet tea. Or fresh okra, it's unheard of in these parts.
Up here near Seattle its coffee & beer. We are snobs about our coffee & beer.
Wether it's Starbucks or Tulleys'.
Just for the record Im German & Irish & prefer pasta over potatoes.
We also like to eat at Pho houses, the ones where there's no white people.
Then theres' goat meat. Dont get me started.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

See how you do.

Dirt cake

russian tea

peanut butter balls (buckeye balls)

beef tongue

hog brains

chocolate gravy

snake 

gator

monkey bread

potato candy

coke ham


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

City Bound said:


> I think you guys just have more food down there and a longer growing season. We only have four months to grow stuff.
> 
> Look around the world and you will see that people most areas in the north have fewer dishes in their food culture, fewer food choices, and sometimes a little blander foods, then the people in the southern parts of the world.


Probably so, but we have more ways of preparing, preserving, and serving it.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

First I have to say I love the title southern vs yankee.lol southern vs northern, confederate vs yankee i love how they mix  i have lived in the north my whole life my family comes from farmers, where i used to work the blacks would get a kick out of the food i ate they would say white people eat that too. I love grits,corn bread, sweet pot (they are my fav) my tea has to have sugar in it and if its made in the sun all the better, i admit i have never eaten ham hocks or oickled eggs but my grandfather could eat him sum. I think it has nothing to do with where u live but your family heritage.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

I like going to different places and trying different foods. Those folks can't expect the rest of the world to be like them. I don't like sweet tea either, but I know it is popular in the south. 
How about hominy, red eyed gravy, fried apples, gridded bread?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

People are ignorant and can be rude the world over. The yankees making grits an issue, the sweet tea ideological divide, etc. How many good ole boys do you suppose have visited other parts and told a sushi chef they don't eat bait?? There are some ethnic and regional foods I wouldn't dream of putting in my mouth but I'm not gonna think any less of the people who do like it, or give them a hard time about it. They can have it, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I admit I was born and raised a d___ yankee -- but I headed south as quick as I could.
I was in the restaurant business up north and also the first couple years I moved south.
The whole Sweet Tea thing was beyond me - I couldn't understand why anyone would want someone else to put sugar in their tea for them. I was determined to put an end to it in my restaurant -- which lasted about an hour before I figured out that plain ice tea was an affront to southerners and from then on I just put it in there. 
Heck I don't even like any kind of tea, sweet or not. 
But yes, yankee's want to control what they put in their own tea, be it: sugar, honey, lemon, cream/milk or nothing.

One grit - thats funny. Never had grits til I moved south, never had greens either (now I do love me some greens) or ox tail, or brisket (I know thats hard to believe) Never had a fresh sweet potato either(and I hated canned) or a number of other things. Its taken me a number of years to learn that jalapeno's are not that spicy - growning up in Minnesota I never tasted one until I was in my 20's and thought I would die when I first bit into one it was so hot - now I put 3 or 4 in my homemade salsa.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

City Bound said:


> .
> 
> We eat gravy but not every day with every meal. Gravy is for special meals up here, like christmas and thanksgiving, mostly because it takes too long to make.


 Too long to make????? How do you figure that? gravy is not only quick, its also easy


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I am from the North and our everyday meals consisted of fried Potatoes, Some sort of meat, either green beans or Pinto beans, onion and cornbread. Usually on the weekend we had a roast beef or chicken and dumplings. My aunt introduced me to spareribs, sourkraut and dumplings and being a very skinny teenager, I loved it. I used to fix that about once every 6 months or so. Breakfast at our house consisted of Biscuits, Gravy and eggs or a bowl of oatmeal. My brothers liked rice for breakfast and Mother liked Cream of Wheat. 
Every Friday we made homemade pizza and every day we had a bottle of "pop". My grandmother loved pigs feet and Grandpa liked pig tails.
I was brought to the south at an early age and lived in AL until I was 8 or 9. I never did taste grits or purple hull peas. We moved back to Ohio and after being widowed met a southern gentleman. I then learned to fix purple hull peas and grits. My mother had told me that most southerners like okra laid on top of their peas and steamed. Not so in my family. I asked if dh wanted some okra on his purple hull peas and he very quickly said, "ewww, no, that is slimy". I really like the peas now but never have liked steamed okra.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> See how you do.
> 
> Dirt cake *Not sure, is that the cake made with crushed up cookies?*
> 
> ...


 *Common variation of cooking meat with pop. ever heard of 7-Up roast?*


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Guess I'm one of the odd ones out, had just about everything discussed here and a good bit more. My Dads Family Papa was from Virginia/West Virginia and Nana was from Maine, on Moms side Grandad was from Michigan/Indiana and Grandma from Iowa. prior to there generations not to sure on the migratory routes. but there alone I have a wide and varied introduction to various food styles.

The other kicker is early part of my life was spent in Flint,Mi and the auto shops attracted folks from all over the country and world really. lots of cultures and mixing of traditions.


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

RebelCowboySnB said:


> peanut butter balls (buckeye balls)


I had no idea buckeyes were popular outside of Ohio.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

y'all are making me hungry.

I don't have any buckeyes laying around, so I'm off for biscuits with butter and honey.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Tinknal show some pity and give these guys some slack. They lost the war and feel that still have to have one up on the North.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Yankees have to be the only people in the world that would boil cornbread!


That's a good point! Seem in the the South, we fry, while Yankees boil.
Had a Yank tell me, "I don't see how people can eat catfish. Tried it once, and it was horrible!" I asked how it was fixed, he said, "boiled, of course".

I said, "BOILED CATFISH... and "of course?"... well, there's the problem!"


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Tinknal show some pity and give these guys some slack. They lost the war and feel that still have to have one up on the North.


Sorry but i think everyone lost that war .:hobbyhors Just look where we all are now . The dollar an the Confederate dollar is about the same :bow::icecream:


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

When I was in Croatia in 2001 I went into an open air seafood market. I didn't recognize about half of what was being offered. Going back to Croatia in September, this time to the Adriatic Sea Coast. I intend to try as many varieties of seafood as possible. Cousin there had promised to take be out occupi fishing. OK, as long as I don't have to bite them on the back of their heads.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Please pass the lutefisk.....



 gross


----------



## atobols (Jan 7, 2010)

Ken Scharabok said:


> When I was in Croatia in 2001 I went into an open air seafood market. I didn't recognize about half of what was being offered. Going back to Croatia in September, this time to the Adriatic Sea Coast. I intend to try as many varieties of seafood as possible. Cousin there had promised to take be out occupi fishing. OK, as long as I don't have to bite them on the back of their heads.


Lucky you, we went to Croatia in 2007 and I would love to go back.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

TheMartianChick said:


> I'm a northern girl but I grew up in a household with grits and ocassionally collard greens. Like JuliaAnn, I never liked either. Corn bread was always one of my favorites and I don't eat pork, so miscellaneus pig parts never held much appeal! (That leaves more for the folks who do enjoy those types of foods!) *Those foods are still common in my area, but mostly among black people. Most people who do eat those things often refer to them as soul food, not southern food. Though "southern" food is probably the more accurate term.*
> 
> Edited to add: I drink my iced tea unsweetened. I'm afraid of getting diabetes. Sweet Tea is WAAAYYY to sweet to me!


no soul food is more accurate. southern food has its roots in food prepared by black people. from okra to " eating high on the hog". from the slave days when the slave women cooked the food to the current days. slavery was a bad time in America but black history has been and all ways will be defined in our way of life, ie cooking even the southerners that disliked the blacks was influenced this way. having lived up north and been in a "soul food" restaurant when a friend of mine and I were the only white people in the restaurant. yes I can say soul food is the proper term. still today I wish I could now and cook as the black people do. boiled cabbage is one. where I live there is alot of old poor black people and they make the best boiled cabbage that I have ever ate. one day at the store I was buying a cabbage as I picked off the outer layers and old black woman told me I was throwing away the best part. I no longer pick off the outer leaves of cabbage. as of today I can not get the same great taste out of my cabbage as a poor black person from the south.

no I know for a fact "soul food" is a much more accurate term then "southern food". and there is no better eat'in then "soul food"


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

EasyDay said:


> That's a good point! Seem in the the South, we fry, while Yankees boil.
> Had a Yank tell me, "I don't see how people can eat catfish. Tried it once, and it was horrible!" I asked how it was fixed, he said, "boiled, of course".
> 
> I said, "BOILED CATFISH... and "of course?"... well, there's the problem!"


lol was in Canada fishing and caught some catfish. some of the locals asked how we were doing so I proudly said we had caught a few catfish. they wished me better luck.

also along your post fried fresh corn is my most favorite food in the world. my so is Canadian and says veggies should not be fried


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

mrpink said:


> lol was in Canada fishing and caught some catfish. some of the locals asked how we were doing so I proudly said we had caught a few catfish. they wished me better luck.
> 
> also along your post fried fresh corn is my most favorite food in the world. my so is Canadian and says veggies should not be fried


Oh, my! Fried corn, fresh cut from the cob... YUMMMY! My mom would fry it in a tad of bacon grease... WOW!


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

Are pickled eggs the same as red beet eggs? And is it true that you can't get pierogies down south? I can get grits, fried catfish and gator just fine up here, but I can't get chocodiles and that makes me very sad. Okra I just can't take and I've tried it several times but ewww.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

mountainwmn said:


> Are pickled eggs the same as red beet eggs? *And is it true that you can't get pierogies down south?* I can get grits, fried catfish and gator just fine up here, but I can't get chocodiles and that makes me very sad. Okra I just can't take and I've tried it several times but ewww.


Sure... in the frozen food dept of any WM! 

I'd never heard of pierogies until I married a Yank. (What WAS I thinking??)

I'd also never heard of scrapple! Eeeeewww... and STILL wish I'd never heard of scrapple!


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

atobols said:


> I had no idea buckeyes were popular outside of Ohio.


I first tried buckeyes at a conference in Ithaca NY about 10 years ago. I've only passed through Ohio once on a layover.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

EasyDay said:


> That's a good point! Seem in the the South, we fry, while Yankees boil.
> Had a Yank tell me, "I don't see how people can eat catfish. Tried it once, and it was horrible!" I asked how it was fixed, he said, "boiled, of course".
> 
> I said, "BOILED CATFISH... and "of course?"... well, there's the problem!"


I tend to think of boiled foods as being a British thing, not a northern thing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Really I don't understand it. I try to stay away from sugar and fat. It just makes no sense to put in food what can be put in it/on it at the table. Same with salt, makes me crazy that Dh puts salt on food without tasteing it first. I don't want Bacon in my green beans,no gravey,no sugar in tea,if I wanted sugar I'd have ordered a pop. It's not a south or north thing to me,it's a taste/health thing.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Easy Day said:


> Sure... in the frozen food dept of any WM!
> 
> I'd never heard of pierogies until I married a Yank. (What WAS I thinking??)
> 
> I'd also never heard of scrapple! Eeeeewww... and STILL wish I'd never heard of scrapple!


Ya, my Sis lives in the South. I said I really like Spaetzle, she sent me a package of Scrapple. I still don't know what it was,needless to say I sure didn't eat it.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

mrpink said:


> no soul food is more accurate. southern food has its roots in food prepared by black people. from okra to " eating high on the hog". from the slave days when the slave women cooked the food to the current days. slavery was a bad time in America but black history has been and all ways will be defined in our way of life, ie cooking even the southerners that disliked the blacks was influenced this way. having lived up north and been in a "soul food" restaurant when a friend of mine and I were the only white people in the restaurant. yes I can say soul food is the proper term. still today I wish I could now and cook as the black people do. boiled cabbage is one. where I live there is alot of old poor black people and they make the best boiled cabbage that I have ever ate. one day at the store I was buying a cabbage as I picked off the outer layers and old black woman told me I was throwing away the best part. I no longer pick off the outer leaves of cabbage. as of today I can not get the same great taste out of my cabbage as a poor black person from the south.
> 
> no I know for a fact "soul food" is a much more accurate term then "southern food". and there is no better eat'in then "soul food"


During a housing conference in NYC, we were scheduled to eat dinner at Sylvia's in Harlem. The conference had attendees from all over and many of the white people wanted to try collard greens. They were so disappointed when our server told us that they weren't allowed to try the greens because they were not a part of the meal that the conference organizers had contracted for. 

A few of us (who were already familiar with collard greens)chipped in to buy a big bowl of collard greens for the table so that the people who wanted to could try them. I don't know what I was thinking... They always smelled like old baby diapers to me, so I ate my dinner with that scent in the air! EEeuuwww! Whenever hubby cooks them,I retreat upstairs for the evening.

Anyway, it was nice for them to be able to try something that they'd always heard about. The conferences are held every year and they still talk about that trip to Sylvia's!


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

tinknal said:


> *Common variation of cooking meat with pop. ever heard of 7-Up roast?*


Yep.


Dirt cake is made with oreos cream cheese an pudding
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,196,139179-238206,00.html

russian tea- tang tea an lemonade

peanut butter balls (buckeye balls) Never heard of them called buckeye balls but my north Kentucky friend that was here last night said thats what they are called up north. Its a tradition here for holidays.

chocolate gravy not sure how chocolate gravy is made but its great on a biscuit...

potato candy its a potato/sugar roll. Another holiday thing.
http://www.southernplate.com/2010/12/old-fashioned-potato-candy.html


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Has anyone every heard about "Northern Fried Chicken"?
> 
> You get what you grew up eating. My family is basically Germanic. No turnip greens, no poke salad, no grits, no corn bread (pone), no chitlings, no hominy and certainly no ocra.
> 
> ...


It amazed me last year when DW threw a suprise party for me, and invited my extended family down. You could see definate seperation in the families, especially when the *raw hamburger *and crackers were brought out, there was a battle between my family to make sure we all got some, and the wifes family wouldn't come with in 20 ft of it. I also cannot find good headcheese any more unless I go to visit the relatives.

Oh, and grandpa's tavern definalty had the pickled eggs and sausage dead center of the bar.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Krumkake.


I make these at Christmas time and I'm not a Norwegian, I'm Irish.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I want to add this and some may know it already but we have a local meat processor.
The company's Kogels they are not real big and do not even sell state wide let alone out of state. 

most of the stuff I thinks same recipe, but those that grew up with Kogels really miss them.
if you hear some one from hear talking about a Kogel they more then likely are referring to a Vienna, its a curved hot dog that is similar to Hebrew national. 
But on top of that coneys are Done different between Flint and Detroit,in flint its a spiced ground meat with a tomato base, on the dry side. Detroit its a creamy bean type sauce,more of a chili dog? though the preferred dog is a Vienna.Besides the coney sauce you top with onions and Mustard.You always get the best coneys at the Greek owned coney islands. 

but that is something you always here expats begging someone send them. Kogels,
Viennas, Red Hots (Hot pickled bologna) kogels Beef Bologna and there favorite coney sauce. the other thing is Vernor's ginger ale.

I also like most of there products but besides the previous mentioned ones ring bologna (slight pickle to it I think.) and the Liver Sausage and Braunschweiger.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

A couple of favorites from my area
czarina,pierogi,kolachi


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Okra cut in small chunks and deep fried is kinda like popcorn......boiled okra is a disgusting mess of slop.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

EasyDay said:


> I'd also never heard of scrapple! Eeeeewww... and STILL wish I'd never heard of scrapple!


I wish i'd never heard of scrapple too. Yucky


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

I ordered "chicken fried steak", in one Indiana restaurant and got a fried chicken breast with white gravy. But mostly they give you fried, breaded steak , just like down South.
My DSW grew up in North Carolina and she only likes Grits with butter, salt & pepper and runny fried eggs. I'm a native Hoosier & I can eat them that way.........But, I prefer Grits with milk & brown sugar on them.
I like Southern Cooking, I like Northern cooking, Grits & greens, black-eyed peas, hamhocks & beans leather jacket green beans, fried okra(Hate it boiled, tho), lots of good stuff. It's all good.........Heyy, I just like to Eat!!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

zant said:


> Okra cut in small chunks and deep fried is kinda like popcorn......boiled okra is a disgusting mess of slop.


Wife puts cornmeal on it then fries it till brown . Great fresh out of the garden :clap::clap:


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

zant said:


> Okra cut in small chunks and deep fried is kinda like popcorn......boiled okra is a disgusting mess of slop.


I agree, fried is the best way to eat okra. The same as it's the best way to eat summer squash, chicken, and lots of other things. Boiled has no taste. When my Indiana son in law had eaten several suppers with us, he asked my daughter later why do we fry so much. Not being a big traveler, I thought everyone fried, after all, what are cast iron skillets for? 
One breakfast we eat sometimes is fried eggs, fried grits and fried SCRAPPLE or LIVER PUDDING:sing:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Sounds like they eat wierd things up in minnersota. Specailly loogiefish. But what can you expect. They're yankee demoncrats up that way and don't know any better. No need to appologize for it, ya can't help how it works.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

scooter said:


> I make these at Christmas time and I'm not a Norwegian, I'm Irish.


That's OK, I'm Swedish and Norwegian and I make Shepherd's Pie for St Pattys day.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Lordy mercy, I love fried chitlings. Every once in a while if enough people was going to be around, I'd fry up about 40 pounds.(40 pounds before boiling then frying equals about 8-10 pounds after its all cooked) One time this woman from up in town ask "What is that smelling so good?" Well, I knew she would never eat them if she knew they were chitlings, so i told her it was deep fried battered bacon. She musta ate a pound of them before one of her chitling eating kids told her she was eating chitlings. She went to acting all crazy, spitting and trying to pull her tongue out or something. And she had been talking about how good that was and she wanted the recipe.....


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


Not that you aren't correct in "deep frying breaded" stuff... but some don't realize there's a difference between "fried" and "breaded"... breaded is too much covering for me. Sometimes it's seems there's nothing inside! But, fried in a little corn meal or flour... YUM... though, haven't tried fried doggie-doo yet. Was never even interesting in eating fried twinkies, oreos, and snickers, etc. Tho, my kids like them.

This is one Southerner that doesn't really care for Ranch dressing. I can eat almost anything with bleu cheese, though!! 

*Note to self: Get some blue cheese for fried doggie doo!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


doggie doo don't stick together good enough for deep frying, but one of my buddies from up north makes what he calls "chilli" that looks and taste like it might be composed of said doo...


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Old John said:


> I ordered "chicken fried steak", in one Indiana restaurant and got a fried chicken breast with white gravy. But mostly they give you fried, breaded steak , just like down South.
> *
> In our house, that's called "chicken fried chicken".  Chicken fried steak is cubed steak, doused in flour (lots of pepper, please!), and fried.*
> <snip>
> ...


I'm with ya, there, Old John. I LOVE FOOD!! Some of the best times I've spent with people has been sitting around a table for hours... eat, rest, pick at a little more, rest, eat... gabbing all the while.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

There's an old book out there called, "Chicken Every Sunday". That's how I grew up.
Every Sunday after church was fried chicken, homemade biscuits or rolls, gravy, mashed taters and whatever veggies were ripe in the garden! 

For you northerners, in case you didn't know, "proper" fried chicken can only be done in a deep cast iron skillet! Nothing else can match that flavor, plus you get your iron intake from it! (To offset your new cholesterol count!)


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


That is hilarious, you might not be too far off the mark there. We go thru a bottle of Ranch a week around here, if you can't smoother it in ketchup you can kill it with Ranch. :banana: Although I forbid them using it on steamed crabs. Though they will use it on crab cakes. We all have our little quirks you know


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

EasyDay said:


> Oh, my! Fried corn, fresh cut from the cob... YUMMMY! My mom would fry it in a tad of bacon grease... WOW!


I'm not sure corn would fry without bacon grease. pretty sure it is required


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Old John said:


> I ordered "chicken fried steak", in one Indiana restaurant and got a fried chicken breast with white gravy. !!


That would be Chicken Fried Chicken -- probably a mistake on your waiters or cooks part.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


Cabin Fever, your wife is from Texas, I'd be watching what she serves you after a comment like that.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Cabin Fever, your wife is from Texas, .


It's OK, she's been cured of that particular affliction. 

Minnesotans are forgiving folk and we don't hold that against her.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

tinknal said:


> It's OK, she's been cured of that particular affliction.
> 
> Minnesotans are forgiving folk and we don't hold that against her.


I have a friend who originally hailed from Minnesooota, bless his heart.

We pray for him.

A lot.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

||Downhome|| said:


> I also like most of there products but besides the previous mentioned ones ring bologna (slight pickle to it I think.) and the Liver Sausage and Braunschweiger.


I've had local ring bologna made w/ venison, it is great!


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


Well, given the choice between lassie log or loogiefish............does it really matter? I hate to imagine what passes for a yankee 'hot brown dish'.


----------



## fireliteca (Jun 7, 2004)

Sounds like they were just being rude,I'm from Canada and have trucked south lots.I'm trying to get everyone converted to biscuits and gravy!!!Oh and Real sweet tea! LOL all that try it like it-firelite


----------



## Ruralnurse (Jun 23, 2011)

Montana food:

Buffalo burgers, Indian fry bread, rocky mountain oysters, Butte pasty, smoked salmon, chokecherry jelly, oven dried venison jerky, Evel Knievelâs grandmaâs green rice, Elk steak, and most of all Huckleberry pie!

Ruralnurse

P.S. As far as the "oysters", keep in mind we are no where near the ocean! But we have a festival every year to celebrate this traditional food item.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

yum, how about some calf fries? and last time i went to alabama i had to find sparky's drive in in tuscumbia and get a bbq sandwich w that slaw they put on it. my dad had a fit the first time he went "south" and got slaw on his bbq! oh and them southerners can cook a mean pig-in-the-ground too. and if you can make coleslaw that tastes like kfc's you're in good with them.


----------



## columbiasc (Sep 4, 2009)

Catfish stew and boiled peanuts make'm turn green around the gills.
More for us!


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I grew up with diverse food choices...

I'm mostly of Irish/Native American decent with a dab of German tossed in....Both sides of my family are Southern to the bone.....

Sun brewed sweet tea has always been apart of my life. Grits with butter, salt & pepper are awesome. Love scrapple, most meals had something fried.... Hate collard greens though.

My mom made blood sausage pretty often, soulvaki about once a month & on my birthday (I was born in Athens, Greece so mom always cooked greek food for my birthday)....Fried okra is the only way to eat okra...Sheperds pie, yeast rolls, buttermilk biscuits, fresh cobblers, banana pudding, Irish soda bread, Indian fry bread, chicken curry, enchiladas with a fried egg over easy on top, brisket, mountain oysters (beef testicles battered & deep fried) potato salad, biscuits & gravy, crawfish (my brothers & I would catch these using bacon on strings..lol), boiled cabbage, fried catfish & hush puppies with coleslaw & fried corn.....All pretty common food items at our house....

Mom had a friend from Trinidad that showed her how to make this awesome fried bread with a potato filing.....can't for the life of me remember what it was called but she'd serve it with peanut punch & it was soooo yummy!

So, while I grew up on a mostly traditional southern diet (any time we stayed with grandmama it was purely traditional southern food & nothing else), we usually had one night a week of traditional Italian food & one night a week that was something else......I guess the variety made me pretty open to a diverse group of foods.....Though I must say, you couldn't pay me to try sushi or caviar ever again.....Most foul stuff I've ever tasted!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Of course we are on the honor system here............
> 
> Lefse.



I'm a southerner and I will play..

Lefse - never heard of it but sounds interesting.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Grain Belt, Hamms, and North Star


 - Have had Hamms, it was quite good



tinknal said:


> Potato pancakes


 - have made tater pancakes, they were awesome.



tinknal said:


> Torsk


 - no clue but would try it.



tinknal said:


> oyster stew


 - love oyster stew and can make it as well.



tinknal said:


> Pfefferneuse


 - no idea what that is, google will be my friend.

Every region has it's own culture and method of cooking. I love to cook and like to try new things. The only things I absolutely do not like are anchovies, liver, sardines and beets. If I were starving I would eat beets..lol. Hate the smell of anchovies and sardines.

Other than that..I'm pretty much game to try anything..but dang I do not like unsweetened tea..so will leave that for those that do.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

pickled pig feet, and souse meat , hot peppers and cornbread. Delicious !!!!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Minnesota was settled by immigrants from Northern Europe. Once they found they could make a living trapping wolverines they sent back for their husbands. (Dave Barry)

I wonder what some foreign tourist think when they see jello made with finely chopped vegetables?

Your local library can likely get you a copy of this: _Unmentionable Cuisine_ by Calvin W. Schwabe.

I was watching one of the traveling food programs when someone was servied Nurtia in LA. They said it was fresh road kill. Asked how they knew it was fresh. "On the way into town we stop and draw a circle around all of the Nutria carcasses. On the way back if one doesn't have caulk around it, we know it was a fresh one."


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

So if you are like me and didn't know what Nutria was


> Nutria are large, web-footed rodents that are more agile in the water than on land. They live in burrows, or nests, never far from the water. Nutria may inhabit a riverbank or lakeshore, or dwell in the midst of wetlands.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Ken Scharabok said:


> Minnesota was settled by immigrants from Northern Europe. Once they found they could make a living trapping wolverines they sent back for their husbands. (Dave Barry)
> 
> "


Best laugh I've had in a looooong time!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

sidepasser said:


> I'm a southerner and I will play..
> 
> Lefse - never heard of it but sounds interesting.


They look like a flour tortilla but they are made with potatoes, flour, and butter, baked on a dry griddle. Served warm rolled up with either butter or jam ( or both). Loganberry is the traditional jam.

My Mom would make it once a year, and make enough to last through the Thanksgiving-Christmas season. Once each year I would walk into the house and encounter a disaster area. The entire kitchen covered in a light dusting of flour, mounds of mashed potato, stacks of Lefse, and in the center a tiny, angry, violent, flour covered little red headed woman with a rolling pin in her hand. I would dodge the swinging implement and slap as much fresh butter on as many pieces as I could. Well worth the bruises.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Torsk is boiled fish, usually cod or halibut. It is served with drawn butter and is also called "Mock Lobster" I've tasted a very passable variation using Northern Pike. Very similar to lobster when done right.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I miss sopaillas from out west there so good they should be considered a sin.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Some o' you rebs could deep fry breaded doggie-doo and as long as you could dip it in Ranch dressing you'd think it was good ol' southern cookin'!


Here in Oklahoma it ain't food unless it is fried. I frequently would kill for a decent salad when on the road, but unless I bring my own I am out of luck!


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I have enjoyed this mornings read more than most. It seems the southern element has taken the day, but the north has fought back valiantly. Myself; I enjoy eating. If it does not get up and walk off the plate, it is edible. I served in the Navy more than a few years back and I ate my way around the world a few times. I loved the orient. But there was so much disease that we were told not to eat local food. It was so bad that the military found it easier to post local establishment that were safe rather than to post the many that were not. We were given injections to protect us, pills to cure us and places not to go or patronize. I was among the many who would read such lists and the first place to go was the head of those lists. As I said, I love food, and am still 6 foot, and only 150 lbs...... I know, I know, I'm trying to gain, but can only eat so many meals a day. But travel as I did, and eat as I do, I still find my favorite dinner is a good old fashioned Yankee pot roast. Yum!!!!!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Think i'll pass roast Yankee just don't sound good even cooked in the South:lookout:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

wildhorse said:


> I miss sopaillas from out west there so good they should be considered a sin.


YUM... with honey!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Black peas....hey, it IS a northern thing


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Foxworthy is right, "you might be from Wisconsin (or Minnesota) if the ketchup is too spicy". ound: I have folks in both places and my only complaint is the really bland food.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Think i'll pass roast Yankee just don't sound good even cooked in the South:lookout:


might be better if it was fried and Ranch dressing poured over it.:teehee:


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

mountainlaurel said:


> might be better if it was fried and Ranch dressing poured over it.:teehee:


I don't even think my bleu cheese could kill the taste of Fried Yankee!
Eeeewww!!


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Nurtias are another one of those helpful ideas which just haven't worked out. From South America. Introduced into LA to help fur trappers as their skins can be used to make coats and such. About their only predator is alligators.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow! I didn't think this thread would keep going for so long. I do have to say that my Mom's family is from Poland and she lived in NY city for a while when she was little. My Grandparents lived there until I was a teenager and every time they came to our house they would bring chrusciki from White Eagle bakery in Brooklyn. We would tear into the box as soon as they got there. When I was a Military Recruiter stationed up north we took our recruits to MEPS in Brooklyn and I would always make a trip there to pick up some more. Oh and perogies can only be found in the frozen food section at wal-mart. We always ate them growing up and someday will hopefully get my Mom to teach me how to make them


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Not all Wal-Marts or chain stores are identical. At least at Wal-Mart what you might find 'up North' may differ from what you find 'down South'.

And, by the way, Wal-Mart submarines are just a tad more expensive than Subway, but, IMHO, much better. More meat and less vegetables for one thing. Bread also has more body to it.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Jolly said:


> Gumbo, etoufee, jambalaya, bananas foster, pecan pie, grillades and gravy, oyster dressing...ain't no latkes and lutefisk gonna compete with any of those...




Oh yeah!!!!! Post of the day.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Gumbo, etoufee, jambalaya, bananas foster, pecan pie, grillades and gravy, oyster dressing...ain't no latkes and lutefisk gonna compete with any of those...


Maybe not, but moose steak, morels and leeks sauteed in butter, fresh caught fried walleye, and a pile of wild rice will give you a run for your money.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

One of the real advantages in having spent 24 years in the military was living in all different parts of the country and for that matter the world and learning about each others different foods. It makes for a diet at home that is truly varied in its choices. My current wife still manages to wonder what she is eating every once in awhile.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Huntinfamily said:


> *Oh and perogies can only be found in the frozen food section at wal-mart.* We always ate them growing up and someday will hopefully get my Mom to teach me how to make them


LOL
I pointed this out in an earlier post. I DO really like them... You go, Mrs. T!!
(That's the only brand I've ever seen!)

ETA: The first time I had them "up north", they were boiled, then buttered.

When I found them down south, I fried them in butter and onions! Mine were WAY better than ex-MILs... so THERE!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

EasyDay said:


> LOL
> I pointed this out in an earlier post. I DO really like them... You go, Mrs. T!!
> (That's the only brand I've ever seen!)
> 
> ...


Ever had Pasties?


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

squirrel brains and scrambled eggs, hot buttered biscuits and sawmill gravy


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You might want to be careful with those squirrel brains:

http://www.mad-cow.org/~tom/victim23.html


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

Northern Cooking, Southern Cooking..........and in the Southwest, you get Salsa with just about everything, even breakfast. But, Heyy!, I love Salsa.......
Perogies are Great. Pasties are great! Pot stickers are great. Spring rolls are great. Fried egg rolls are great. Fried burritos or chimichangas are great. 
I can put sweet & sour on any of them. Or, I can put Salsa on any of them. Just as long as I have plenty to eat. I like all kinds of Food.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Ever had Pasties?


Those are edible?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

SteveD(TX) said:


> Those are edible?


Very edible, except WIHH puts salsa on hers.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Very edible, except WIHH puts salsa on hers.



what no Gravy, CF?


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

MAN, those look GOOD!

ETA:
WIHH, what time's supper?


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

EasyDay said:


> LOL
> I pointed this out in an earlier post. I DO really like them... You go, Mrs. T!!
> (That's the only brand I've ever seen!)
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, they are the best fried in butter and eaten with applesauce


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

I like Scupinin pie, fried pork chops, pulled pork, collards, turnips, mustards, and most all the southern food I've eaten. Boiled peanuts look like big boogers swimming in snot you all may have my share of them.


----------



## Huntinfamily (Aug 14, 2010)

One of my favorite breakfast foods will always be porkroll. When I was stationed up in NJ. I would get porkroll, egg and cheese on a roll. Just thinking about that is making my mouth water


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

I am one baaadddd Norwegian. I hate lutefisk, can't stand lefse and really, really hate those little hard anisette flavored cookies. I don't really have an opinion one way or the other about rosettes (little flaky rosette cookies dusted with powdered sugar). My grandparents both came from Norway and that was the type of thing you would get to eat at their house. I think my problem with Norwegian food is that it is so bland. Give me some salsa and jalepenos! That being said, my grandfather and I used to go catfishing every Saturday when I was little and we'd always stop at the Kroger store and get a jar of pigs feet to take with us. And, no, never had boiled catfish....always fried! I've never had grits, black eyed peas or greens cooked the southern way, but would sure like to try them!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Very edible, except WIHH puts salsa on hers.


As any self respecting Texan would (and no Scandahovian would ever think of doing - cause that'd be too hot for 'em don'tcha know)


----------

